
The More Gender Equality, the Fewer Women in Stem (2018) - whinythepooh
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/02/the-more-gender-equality-the-fewer-women-in-stem/553592/
======
greenyoda
From 2018.

For reference, the discussion from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16411227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16411227)

~~~
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16407678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16407678)

